# Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 rendering error messages



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm having an issue with Premiere Pro CS3, and am receiving a variety of error messages, along with occasional accompanying crashes. I will post my system specs following a detailing of the issues.

I have read the DV primers, the FAQ, the Premiere Pro help document and was unable to find a solution to the issue.

In addition I have searched the internet:

Google[..\..Src\PPixHandleUtilities.cpp-114]&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1280&bih=607&prmd=ivns&ei=y-vvTebvH6qt0AHp6b32DA&start=10&sa=N#q=[..\..Src\PPixHandleUtilities.cpp-114]&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&ei=pwbwTeXSCIq5twfc4LTCCQ&start=0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=711da0863f755a&biw=1280&bih=584


And have searched the Adobe forums as well:

Adobe Forums: Search[..\..Src\PPixHandleUtilities.cpp-114]

None of the suggestions, including the various links with additional information given, has helped in this matter, and I was wondering if anyone else has ever figured out this issue.

I currently have a HD 1920 X 1080, 29.97 fps, 00;23;43;00 minute film edited in Premiere Pro. 

I have 4 video tracks (including 1 transparent), and 3 audio tracks.

I am attempting to render out a .mov with H264 compression with 100% quality at 1920 x 1080 using the Adobe Media Encoder.

I've also tried rendering smaller and less quality quicktimes with the same results.

All of the imported files are quicktimes .mov's rendered out of Adobe After Effects CS3, using the Photo-JPEG codec with no (best quality) compression.
The premiere project file is located on an external USB hard drive (my C drive is full), and the scratch disks are directed to that same drive, with more than 60% free space on it.

I have checked for gaps in between clips/sequences using the page up and page down method, and have found none. I have also looked for audio being longer than the video, but haven't found that either. For the sake of thoroughness though, I have laid down an additional video track with a transparent video to be on the safe side.

I have optimized the rendering for memory, and have set the affinity for the premierepro.exe in the task manager to the first processor only. (I have 4)

I have cleared the memory cache and attempted multiple reboots.

I have closed audio waveforms, closed video picons, and closed the Program Monitor.

All to no avail.

Importing this PP file into a new PP file, loses all of the edits I've made.

When I render, I still get either one of, or some combination of the following errors.


"Debug Event"

[..\..\Src\PPixHandleUtilities.ccp-114]


This error pops up most frequently. During rendering, it will stop arbitrarily, never on the same frame so far, and then I have to hit continue multiple times, and the program allows me to continue to work on my edit.

Sometimes this will come in conjunction with the following errors.


No Output Generated!

Premiere Po is running very low on system memory. Please save your project and proceed with caution. 

Application failed to return a video frame. Cancelling the Operation.


Sometimes these errors are accompanied by PP crashing, sometimes not. Sometimes, PP won't even begin rendering and will crash immediately upon pressing the render button.


What makes this all the more frustrating is that I've already rendered out a 7 minute version of this film, using the exact same After Effects rendered .mov files. In fact, I merely added onto what was already there for this longer version.

The only thing that I can think of left to check, that might be an issue (I am still learning), is that when I began rendering my quicktimes in After Effects CS3,
When I send the project to the render cue in After Effects, I render at best quality, full resolution 1920 x 1080, using the Photo-JPEG codec with no (best quality) compression.

In the Composition Settings, I have the Preset set at HDTV 1080 29.97, 1920 X 1080, 29.97 fps. However for 75% of my work as was rendering with the Resolution drop box at quarter 480 x 270. 

At some point I noticed this, and thought, well gee, I want HD, so I rendered the remainder of my quicktimes with the Resolution dropbox set at full, 1920 x 1080. I thought this was odd, because all the quicktimes that I rendered out with the Resolution at quarter, seemed to come out into full 1920 x1080 HD, but figured I’d change it nonetheless to see if there was a change.

I have not rendered a new version out of Premiere Pro since I made that change in my After Effects rendered quicktimes.

I am in the process of checking to see if deleting those last quicktimes from the timeline will solve the problem, but thought I would get a jumpstart on asking about the issue because I have a sinking feeling that it won’t.

Anyway, thanks in advance for anyone who can address this issue.

What follows are my system specs.

Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)

2.67 gigahertz Intel Core2 Quad Q9400
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
3072 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Not hyper-threaded

3326 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'J6H1' has 2048 MB
Slot 'J6H2' has 2048 MB

Thanks again!


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Also, as an aside, I realize I have one .avi file in the project. I have unlinked this file from the video, and am just using the audio on it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of things to think about:



BadgerBoy said:


> The premiere project file is located on an external USB hard drive (my C drive is full), and the scratch disks are directed to that same drive, with more than 60% free space on it.


Sometimes I have found having project files (of some size) on an external drive can cause problems with Premiere Pro (I have CS4 so not too much difference) - I think the problem is sometimes the speed at which Premiere can access the files it needs via a USB connection. 

Where are the source files (those .movs exported from AE) located? on the external or your fullish C drive?

Can you clear some things off your C drive to free up space for the OS to operate more efficiently? another external or on that external maybe.



BadgerBoy said:


> All of the imported files are quicktimes .mov's rendered out of Adobe After Effects CS3, using the Photo-JPEG codec with no (best quality) compression.





BadgerBoy said:


> I am attempting to render out a .mov with H264 compression with 100% quality at 1920 x 1080 using the Adobe Media Encoder.


Is there any particular reason you need .mov as the container? you can render out of AE (and export your final from Premiere as .avi with H264) as .avi with lossless codecs such as Huffyuv or the Lagarith codecs that Premiere seems to like better than .movs.

While on the subject of .mov files - have you updated Quicktime to the latest version?

Whichever way you go with the lossless HD files from AE into Premiere many systems are going to struggle to render - they are such resource hogs.

At the moment my workflow is to cut in Premiere with native files (1920x1080 mts from a Canon camcorder) no effects, colour grading etc - just cut and place, then render out to .avi using the Matrox I frame HD codec (has some loss but not too much) then bring it back in and add effects, grade, add titles and audio then render out as .avi using the H264 codec.

Last word too - Adobe Media Encoder is a tetchy beast - has many hissy fits along the way. :grin:

I have also found that after a crash or shutdown of either Premiere or Media Encoder that the process for both plus the Importer Server is still running for hours afterwards and if you don't stop the process it will make it crash on re-opening and trying to render.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!

I’ve posted this inquiry on numerous boards and as such, have received a variety of different responses. I’m going to respond to all of them in a single response, so some of what you may read might be a response to a thread on another board. But I thought that providing this additional information might help my own efforts, or help any others who might have this same problem who might read this thread.

The source files are located on the same external drive.

After I finish this project, I intend to follow the advice and use external hard drives primarily for archive purposes while leaving my C drive as empty as can be.

My C drive is approximately 90% full. My concern in clearing off my C drive and transferring this project to there now, sit hat I’d have to redirect all the files to those locations. I’m not opposed to the additional work, but I’d rather try to see if I can find out exactly what this problem is, since this is kind of my virgin project with Premiere, and I want to know exactly what I did that is causing this so I can avoid doing it again.

There is no particular reason I need the .mov as a container, other than I’m just familiar with working with quicktimes in After Effects and 3DS Max. Although, the other night I attempted to reminder as mpegs and .avi’s, and circumnavigating the Media Encoder by exporting it as a movie and had pretty much the same issues in all cases.

There is no File> Export> Media> Export function in CS3, that I can find, however there is a File> Export> Movie function which I tried with the same results.

How do I make certain that the Media Encoder is up to date?

I’m not sure if I have the latest version of quicktime. This is something I can check on though. However, if I do not, and I update, will that mean that all of the elements I’ve aready rendered out from After Effects as .mov’s will have been made with the old quicktime? Will updating quicktime also update these rendered .mov’s?

In regards to 64 bit vs. 32 bit, I may be wrong, but wasn’t CS3 designed to work on 32 bit computers before 64 bit computers became available?

What are AC3 sound files? I’m not sure if I’m working with them or not?

I would have to say that it has to be a bad asset rather than a gap in the video, of only because I laid down a 4th video track, a transparent video track, over the entirety of the 24 minute video, which should cover any gaps.

I’m sorry, I honestly don’t know where my Page File (Windows Virtual Memory) is located, how it is managed, or even what it is. Though I do oftentimes get messages telling me that Windows Virtual Memory is low, but not while I’m working in Premiere.

I’ve done some additional troubleshooting and here’s what I found.

I’ve been attempting renders by deleting video and audio clips from entire tracks.

When I have the video from track 3 deleted, it stops rendering on frame 9720. When I have Audio track 1 turned off, it stops rendering on frame 9720 also, so that could be something.

When the clips from Video 2 track is deleted, it stops on frame 20533.

As an aside, attempting to render as a Real Video gave me a crash error at frame 20314.

When the clips on audio track 2 are deleted, I get the “No Output Generated” error message. Same with audio track 3.

Previously attempts to render would stop on frames, 8984, 9428, and 9567, which seem in the same general area.

When I use a frame/time calculator, at online frame calculator

I get the following:

Frame 8984 = 00;04;59;23
Frame 9428 = 00;05;14;17
Frame 9567 = 00;05;19;07
Frame 9720 = 00;05;24;10
Frame 20314 = 00;11;17;24
Frame 20533 = 00;11;25;04

When I look at these timeframes on the timeline, I see nothing remarkable, and it isn’t hitting the .mov’s that I thought it might have, after I began setting the Resolution dropbox in the Composition Settings of After Effects as I detailed I did above.

So I’m starting to think that my best option at this point is to start from scratch, add one clip, render, add one clip, render, etc., until I see a problem.

Thanks again for all the replies, and thanks again in advance for any future responses!

Any advice or help anyone can give is much appreciated!


----------

